# KYIV • The city of many faces



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

The coat of arms of the City of Kyiv










Old coat of arms of the City of Kyiv (in our time is the coat of arms of one of the historic districts of Kyiv)










*Founded*: 482
*City status*: 882
*Magdeburg rights*: 1494
*Population of City*: 2,901,511 

Kyiv is one of the oldest cities of Eastern Europe and played a pivotal role in the development of the medieval Slavic civilization as well as in the formation of the modern Ukrainian nation.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

An early morning walking tour of the city streets:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Old and New


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Headquarters of South Western Railway, 1888-1889


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very handscome city. Would really like to visit it someday!


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Klovsky Palace, 1752-1756


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Revenue House on Kontraktova Square


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Lutheran Church


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

The Bell Tower of the Greek monastery


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## ekko (May 3, 2014)

Is it a real old empire-epoch buildings or some of them new built in old beautiful style? Howewer, looks awesome!


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

ekko said:


> Is it a real old empire-epoch buildings or some of them new built in old beautiful style?


only historical buildings 



ekko said:


> looks awesome!


Thanks=)


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Kiev seems to be a city with many beautiful facades. It is hard to believe that a civil war is going on when watching these tranquil streets.  It is definately worth visiting when it gets calmer.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
1. We have no civil war. You repeat the lie of Russian propaganda. We're at war with the Russians (from Russia) and the pro-Russian collaborators (~8-10% of the population of Ukraine).
2. The war goes on the eastern border of Ukraine (~700-800 km from Kyiv). Life in Kyiv is absolutely secure.

P.S. Ukraine takes the first steps in the information war. Russia has already created a legion of trolls and the Russian propaganda machine is running at full speed. 'Information war is now the main type of war',- says the Kremlin’s chief propagandist Dmitry Kiselyov. And Putin’s Russia is very good at it, having combined the dirtiest mechanisms for brainwashing.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Sophia Square*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv*

Vol. II

*1911*









*1910-1911*









*1911*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv*

Vol. III


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv*

Vol. IV




























To be continued


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kiev :cheers:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv*

Vol. V


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv*

Vol. VI


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv*

Vol. VII


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv*

Vol. VIII


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv, Vol. IX*

Isserlis House, 1909



























^^ Phryne before the Areopagus. Phryne was a famous hetaera /courtesan/ of Ancient Greece (4th century BC). http://www.oliviawaite.com/blog/2010/11/court-and-courtesan/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv, Vol. X*

Zacks House, 1911


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv, Vol. XI*

*Premier Palace Hotel* /1909-1911/

The Premier Palace Hotel is a beautiful historic hotel, built at the beginning of the 20th century in the heart of downtown Kyiv.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Excellent updates!


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv, Vol. XII*

*Gorodetsky House* /1901-1903/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
Interiors of the Gorodetsky House: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126929811&postcount=68 :cheers2:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful shots of nice architecture buildings.


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful city! Definitely on my list of places to visit!


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone :bowtie:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Kyiv, Vol. XIII*


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely city and those buildings are so character -ful.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Fall colors


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Autumn Day


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Gloomy autumn evening


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Patriotic car=)









Sushi car=)


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Zoo*

King of Birds 









King of Beasts


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Residential buildings (economy class) in Darnytsia District 



























Pics were taken in 2009


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^




































These pics were taken in 2012


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Good coffee in a good location=)


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite interesting city with an array of impressive old architecture of various designs,
the buildings' facades are embellished with nice bas reliefs and sculptures in the art noveau style and they are lovely.


----------



## sielwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Oplot-M said:


> *Gorodetsky House* /1901-1903/


Great. Designed by polish architect Władysłąw Horodecki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Władysław_Horodecki


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice shots once again, the old architecture is especially impressive!


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Nice shots once again, the old architecture is especially impressive!


Thank you! Feel free to visit


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

UEFA Euro 2012 Final (July 1, 2012)


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*More springtime photos of Kyiv*


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*Podil neighbourhood (Lower City)*


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*Downtown Kyiv* 





















































































































































































*Pechersk neighbourhood: Kyiv Arsenal and Monastery of the Caves*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

hno:

Wow, vandalism in it's worst. Btw, great photos.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pyrohiv* is an open-air museum located on the outskirts of Kyiv, showing pictures of traditional Ukrainian country life


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

*Photos from different parts of Kyiv*


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Kiev


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Kyiv, The Park Bridge at night by TheCluster, on Flickr


----------

